# Connecter 2 mac VIA Ethernet.



## benlau (22 Mars 2008)

salut,

Après plusieurs lecture de topic et du support en ligne d'Apple, je ne parviens toujours pas à connecter un iMac (alu) et un Macbook (Peryn) ensemble VIA Ethernet qui sont tous deux sous la 10.5.2.

Quelles sont les étapes à suivre ?

Faut-il rentrer des adresses ?

D'après ce que j'ai lu, il n'y aura pas besoin de câble ethernet croisé pour ces dernière machine , Vrai ou Faux ?

Enfin, si je met les 2 Mac en relation VIA Ethernet .... Pourrais-je échanger des fichiers entre les 2 (normalement oui, mais je demande quand même!) ?

Merci et désolé du doublon mais aucun des topic que j'ai lu ne m'ont aidé...

Bonne soirée


----------



## turbin (22 Mars 2008)

tu relies les 2 mac avec le cable ethernet croisé. Tu vas voir sur chaque mac l'adresse IP qui leur est propre (icône réseau, onglet TCP/IP et tu notes l'adresse IP de chaque poste).
Ensuite tu vas sur le finder menu "aller" "se connecter au serveur" tu saisis l'adresse IP du Mac frère. Tu  sasis l'identifiant et le mot de passe éventuel du poste frère et l'icône de son bureau apparaît sur le tien. Le tour est joué. Si ton disque est partitionné tu auras à choisir la partition que tu souhaites monter sur ton bureau.
OK ?


----------



## benlau (22 Mars 2008)

turbin a dit:


> tu relies les 2 mac avec le cable ethernet croisé. Tu vas voir sur chaque mac l'adresse IP qui leur est propre (icône réseau, onglet TCP/IP et tu notes l'adresse IP de chaque poste).
> Ensuite tu vas sur le finder menu "aller" "se connecter au serveur" tu saisis l'adresse IP du Mac frère. Tu  sasis l'identifiant et le mot de passe éventuel du poste frère et l'icône de son bureau apparaît sur le tien. Le tour est joué. Si ton disque est partitionné tu auras à choisir la partition que tu souhaites monter sur ton bureau.
> OK ?



Ok Merci j'essaye tous cela et je donne suite ....

Merci de ta réponse!


----------



## benlau (23 Mars 2008)

Impeccable sa marche nickel !!!!

Un grand merci ....

Un chose me dérange .... Lors de la 1ere connexion on nous demande de choisir les dossiers sur lequel on veut naviguer .... j'ai tout sélectionner ! (Inutile)

Pour les prochaines connexions je voudrais juste prendre le "Home" du MAC frère, mais le panneau où il m'étais demandé cela n'apparait plus !

Il y a t-il un moyen de retrouver ce panneau afin de re-avoir la possibilité de choisir les dossiers partagé.


----------



## turbin (23 Mars 2008)

A priori cette fenêtre listant les différentes partitions doit apparaître à chaque connexion...


----------

